
Ask HN: Switching from full-stack to embedded - hajderr
So what&#x27;s your tips on switching to working with C++ &#x2F; Embedded programming for a person that has worked mainly with Java, JS, SQL. I&#x27;m inspired by working with hardware and assume that I&#x27;d have to learn more about electronics and such?<p>I&#x27;m a CS major, done some C++ programming (not professionally) so I got much of the theory but not applied it tbh.
======
imhoguy
I have exactly the same background as yours. To recover from a CRUD boreout I
plan to play with some RaspberryPI and a bunch of Arduinos for home/building
automation and monitoring coupled with an autonomic solar power supply. No
futher plans about making career out of that yet but who knows - such bundle
may be an interesting business in remote/rural applications.

Play. Publish. Get an offer.

~~~
hajderr
Hehe I got myself an Arduino and Raspberry PI. Maybe we could share projects
and the like?

~~~
imhoguy
Great start. Unfortunately my electronics are piling on the desk and their
priority is still a bit low, so not much to share at the moment :( But I
promise a Show HN.

------
itamarst
Generically, it's possible to get jobs with technology stacks you don't know.
E.g.

1\. Find company that does both what you do now and what you'd like to do. Get
job you're more qualified for, then switch internally to company.

2\. Apply for jobs that interest you even if you don't know the stack, give
compelling story about wanting to learn new things, and give evidence you can
learn new things.

Longer version here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-
technology-...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-technology-
you-dont-know/)

------
chatmasta
Buy a raspbi/beaglebone/etc, think of a cool project you want to make, and
build it! Before long you’ll be down the electronics rabbit hole and you’ll
figure out what to do as you go.

I’ve never gotten the point of reading before doing. Just get your tools out
and build something. It’s no different than learning to code by shipping.

------
zapperdapper
Embedded is a BIG area - and even bigger now with IoT - so there are a lot of
things you _could_ learn - but what specifically are you interested in? You
could for example take a look at some of the newer OSs like ARM Mbed OS, or
Google Fuchsia.

Anyway, I'm sure you will fit in somewhere. Good luck!

